# Social experimant: I do not have enough smites soooo...



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 8, 2012)

I am a new member and tried to help some people out an in no time I had 3 smites... and i did not flame anyone either. Some guys probably felt sorry for me and "equalized" my "karma... but I figure whats the worst karma I can get... so as a social experiment, I thought of isolating my posts to this one and see how many smite me for it... 

Watch this clip... it's a bit old, but still funny and mirrors the feelings people have about me, the 5d.mkiii : Hitler rants about D3x


----------



## AprilForever (Mar 10, 2012)

Interesting! I get smitten all the time. Usually, you get smitten for stating your opinion, regardless of whether you flame or not. So, enjoy!


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 10, 2012)

AprilForever said:


> Interesting! I get smitten all the time. Usually, you get smitten for stating your opinion, regardless of whether you flame or not. So, enjoy!



There was a recent topic "should karma remain on the forum". My observation: Especially if your opinion is not "the most expensive red-ring and full frame Canon gear is always the most suitable for everyone" you're in for it  ... but there are enough helpful people around left to discuss with, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## jwong (Mar 10, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> There was a recent topic "should karma remain on the forum". My observation: Especially if your opinion is not "the most expensive red-ring and full frame Canon gear is always the most suitable for everyone" you're in for it  ... but there are enough helpful people around left to discuss with, so it doesn't matter.



True, best to grow some thick skin. On one thread where the OP wanted to RENT a midrange zoom for a APS-C body for a trip, people were suggesting the 24-70L because he could use it for full frame in the future. I pointed out that it was a rental situation and suggested that he should pick something else.


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 10, 2012)

I have truly grown to despise the karma system. I know the smites are meaningless in any real sense, but it makes one feel unliked. What can I say, I'm an emotional cripple. At least I don't drink too much... yet.


----------



## CrimsonBlue (Mar 11, 2012)

There was a poll a few weeks ago that didn't stay up very long and had a small number of respondents. The [small] majority liked the system, but again -- the poll wasn't up for very long and the N was very very very small. 

To me, it seems that there are those who vehemently hate it, and those who are mostly indifferent. Even a 30/70 split (hate/like) would indicate that it should be done away with. It seems to take away more than it adds. 

Hopefully the mods will put it up for discussion again. Maybe we could just have an applaud system. That would accomplish the same goal (praising those most helpful) without the silly and often arbitrary negatives.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 11, 2012)

Someone smites me all the time regardless of whether I comment or not


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 11, 2012)

This is the only forum I am a member of that has the Karma system. Personally I think it is juvenile. If you follow a forum for more than fifteen seconds, you get to know who is full of crap and who is grand standing and who knows their stuff, without a Karma system.

For those who think it is a form of self regulation, look at other successful forums without the Karma system - they run just fine. On those forums, the general membership does not tolerate flamers running amok - they quickly get run outta town.

I think CR would be a better place with it. Just my two cents...

P.S.
5dmk.iii - I have seen this clip before and it is better then second time around! Applause to you!


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 11, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Someone smites me all the time regardless of whether I comment or not


That's the same for me - but people read old posts too, I guess that where it might originate from.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 11, 2012)

I also don't think it teaches people a lesson - as it has been said by others in this post, you don't even know what you have been smited for - unless you just unleashed a total flam-o-gram rant on someone of course. Furthermore it is totally anonymous, which lacks any form of accountability.


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 11, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Someone smites me all the time regardless of whether I comment or not



They're just jealous of all your equipment  I think it's gear envy.

As for the karma system, put me in the indifferent/apathetic category. Some of the most helpful, respectful, and experienced photogs on here have the most smites, which tells you that the karma system is a complete joke. Unfortunately, lots of people hit the smite button to restore their self-esteem whenever someone hurts their wittle feelings with an opinion that's different for their own.


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 11, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> I also don't think it teaches people a lesson - as it has been said by others in this post, you don't even know what you have been smited for - unless you just unleashed a total flam-o-gram rant on someone of course. Furthermore it is totally anonymous, which lacks any form of accountability.


I suppose one could smite the moderators whenever they post as a form of protest, though I think they have access to information about smiters.


----------



## risc32 (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't even know what you all are even talking about. i guess i should poke around a bit. I've haven't really been to any forums on anything for something like 5yrs after i was pretty much kicked out of the minolta forum(tools!). I was surprised to find this place, pretty much by chance, and by chance whatever i first read looked interesting, so i lurk. -that video is great.


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 11, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Someone smites me all the time regardless of whether I comment or not



lol. I swear that someone logs on everyday just to smite you.

If you want to avoid smites, do not say anything other than "the 7D is the greatest camera ever made and nothing can surpass it". I gotta go. I think the 7D Gestapo are on to me......


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Someone smites me all the time regardless of whether I comment or not



Thats the disgusting thing, people who abuse the system just for kicks, or find someone they decided to pick on, and smite them repeatedly.


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 11, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Thats the disgusting thing, people who abuse the system just for kicks, or find someone they decided to pick on, and smite them repeatedly.


If you have a system that's prone to abuse, ditch it.


----------



## RC (Mar 11, 2012)

That video busted my gut! ;D. Thanks for sharing. No smites from me, all applauds

Interesting subject, several weeks ago when there was a poll for keeping karma, I voted to keep it. Today I'd say pull it unless maybe you could see what post you got neg or pos karma for.

I have a few smites and honestly I couldn't tell you why. Read my posts. I think my posts are either helpful, valid questions, or non controversial remarks. Just remember, CR has a huge following, lots of folks, opinions, and personalities.

I'm convinced if you list your opinion and it differs from someone else, you will eventually get smitten. Pretty sure I got dinged for listing "No flip-out screen" on my 7D II wish list. Not losing any sleep over it


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 11, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Thats the disgusting thing, people who abuse the system just for kicks


I think people will have a hard time abusing the system because nobody seems to understands it - count me in. What does "smite" mean anyway? If it's the opposite reaction of "applaud" (which seems to be used like "agree"), than of course people who voice opinions will provoke "disagree" aka "smite".

Imho, there only should be a positive "good, informative post" rating - in combination with the post count, that would say everything that's needed.


----------



## libertyranger (Mar 11, 2012)

I applauded you! I loved the video ;D


----------



## RC (Mar 11, 2012)

RC said:


> That video busted my gut! ;D. Thanks for sharing. No smites from me, all applauds
> 
> Interesting subject, several weeks ago when there was a poll for keeping karma, I voted to keep it. Today I'd say pull it unless maybe you could see what post you got neg or pos karma for.
> 
> ...




Quoting my own post, 2 new smites in just minutes since I posted this. I rest my case.


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 11, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> If you want to avoid smites, do not say anything other than "the 7D is the greatest camera ever made and nothing can surpass it". I gotta go. I think the 7D Gestapo are on to me......



Oh boy, not the 7D Gestapo! Unless you wanted to get smited into oblivion, don't you dare even _hinting_ that there _might_ be some advantages in IQ of a full-frame sensor over a crop. Although there might be some truth to this, the Gestapo have informed me that it's a myth, and people that spend 3 times are much for a full-frame body are talentless imbeciles who need to learn how to shoot.


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 11, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> Oh boy, not the 7D Gestapo!


I'm sorry. Did someone say Full Frame KGB?


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 11, 2012)

You can get smites for being a jerk, but also just for having a different opinion and polite about it. It is the nature of the world. The key is vengeance, I mean feeling good about yourself no matter what.

Love that one hitler sketch. it's the first one of those I saw.


----------



## AprilForever (Mar 11, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Someone smites me all the time regardless of whether I comment or not
> ...



Conversely, posting anything pro-7D will also get one smitten...


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 11, 2012)

AprilForever said:


> Conversely, posting anything pro-7D will also get one smitten...


Actually, I think posting anything pro or against is rightly bound to be smitten when not giving any reasons for it and having the other posters existing gear, budget, shooting habits etc. in mind. It's great that everybody loves their gear, but if giving an advice it shouldn't be guided by this circumstance alone... asking for "what's the best lens" is just as pointless as a reply "get the xyzD body, you'll love it".

Apart from that, the current Karma system is broken and not helpful, because it does not offer constructive criticism.


----------



## AJ (Mar 11, 2012)

I've been racking up the smites lately. This week I said that I like my Sigma lens (which I do) and that my Canon 17-55 has focusing issues (which it does). Maybe I just just reply to every body thread:"buy the 5D3, you won't regret it!" and every lens thread:"buy an L lens. You simply can't go wrong"

Okay my irony there will get me a few more smites. Go ahead I don't care.

Like OOQ eloquently says: "like mosquitos in the forest at night"
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=4183.msg86209;topicseen#new


----------



## Meh (Mar 11, 2012)

The only time I would support smiting is when a comment is extremely rude or aggressively attacking someone personally. I've been smited when I thought I was being helpful etc. but when I thought about I understood that I essentially disagreed with or challenged someone and people don't like that... oh and sometimes I was being sarcastic. Other times I think I've been smited for stating that a larger photosite gives rise to higher SNR and DR for a given read-noise and that's an undeniable fact supported by the laws of physics.... oops there I go again


----------



## Meh (Mar 11, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Someone smites me all the time regardless of whether I comment or not



Sorry Brian, every time my 5D2 hunts for focus I remember that you said yours works great so I should just learn to use my gear better and have to log on and smite you some more. (I'm kidding, I only every gave you applauds for that photo of you with the two big flashes mounted behind your head). Honest, I'm joking don't smite me.


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 11, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy, not the 7D Gestapo!
> ...



Please. While the full-frame KGB are worthy adversaries, they're still no match for the most formidable task force on earth, the 7D Gustapo. I heard that the 7D Gustapo is actually a top secret sect of Seal Team 6, and are the ones that really shot bin Laden


----------



## AJ (Mar 11, 2012)

Meh said:


> Other times I think I've been smited for stating that a larger photosite gives rise to higher SNR and DR for a given read-noise and that's an undeniable fact supported by the laws of physics.... oops there I go again


OMG how can you say such an awful thing? Blasphemy! ;D


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 11, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Someone smites me all the time regardless of whether I comment or not
> ...



Ironically I have just part exchanged a 7D for my 5DII so I should put it on my bottom line with equipment and start moaning about the lack of decent ef-s lens and why cant the 7D AF at f8 

Problem is I cant work out how to change the bottom line .... so I am going to be smited forever


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 11, 2012)

Meh said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Someone smites me all the time regardless of whether I comment or not
> ...



5DII is gone now - got a 7D in part exchange. So unless the thought police are around when I am using it I should be OK 

Just bought 2 7foot umbrellas and am trying to work out how to hang them on my gimbal.....Think of MT24 for larger wildlife.....


----------



## Meh (Mar 11, 2012)

Uh oh now I picked up two smites for making jokes in a thread specifically about making light of all the smiting. Go figure! LOL


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 11, 2012)

Meh said:


> Uh oh now I picked up two smites for making jokes in a thread specifically about making light of all the smiting. Go figure! LOL



I gave u an aplaud for not smiting me


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 11, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > Uh oh now I picked up two smites for making jokes in a thread specifically about making light of all the smiting. Go figure! LOL
> ...


I see your applaud and raise you each one


----------



## rocketdesigner (Mar 11, 2012)

The applaud / smite system is perfect for adolescents, but silly for any type of opinion respectable forum.

I say: If you don't like what a person posted, reply in kind with your opinion.


----------



## bycostello (Mar 11, 2012)

i'd not worry about it...


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 11, 2012)

LOL karma 
Also having both: 7d and 5d2 doesn't provide an antismite protection. There are two gangs: pro7d and proFF. Having both excludes a member out of every gang. So being like neutral Switzerland doesn't help here. "You're with us or against us".
The others are LGang and EFSGang not quite similar to pro7d and proFF but tolerating each other. Same situation.
It's difficult to find unity here. 
Maybe we should choose a camp and write under specific flag and allow to be smitten only by memebrs of the enemy?  

+1 for video BTW... (what camp's member are you? ahhh 5d3, so FF!  )


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 11, 2012)

It would be far more interesting to see the applaud/smite ratio a person has *given*.


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 11, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> It would be far more interesting to see the applaud/smite ratio a person has *given*.



Totally agree


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Someone smites me all the time regardless of whether I comment or not
> ...



I haven't given you negative smites, but, you seem to have made some enemies with posts like

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,3863.msg81352.html#msg81352


"Are you on drugs or what?! 7D is one of Canon's best selling and most popular cameras. 5000 Pro's were surveyed so that Canon could come up with the specs for the 7D"

Accusing someone of being on drugs probably might have brought a ban, but the moderator likely missed it. This is exactly the type of thing that brings on smites.


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 11, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> D_Rochat said:
> 
> 
> > briansquibb said:
> ...



I agree with you, only that's not a quote from me. That was from MikeHunt. Go figure that comment came from someone with a name like that. Look at the quote box again and you'll see.


----------



## AJ (Mar 11, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > It would be far more interesting to see the applaud/smite ratio a person has *given*.
> ...



But I suspect most smites come from lurkers and shill accounts. You folks seem to nice to stoop down to that level.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Mar 11, 2012)

Actually, his community right here is one of the reasons not to switch to Nikon. 
Even with the karma system and elevated nerves in the past couple of weeks, this community is much more mature, knowledgable and positive than the cesspool that the nikonrummors comments are. Yes, there are a lot of good comments there but wading through all the garbage in hope to find them is intolerable.


----------



## Meh (Mar 12, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> Actually, his community right here is one of the reasons not to switch to Nikon.
> Even with the karma system and elevated nerves in the past couple of weeks, this community is much more mature, knowledgable and positive than the cesspool that the nikonrummors comments are. Yes, there are a lot of good comments there but wading through all the garbage in hope to find them is intolerable.



+1 the canonrumors gang is great... very helpful, generally respectful, knowledgeable, funny, a nice mix of tech knowledge and photography experience.... love you guys!


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 12, 2012)

I get smited on the reg, people do it when you don't agree with them. Or when you mock them for saying something idiotic. If I have ever offended you, I apologize, I just have very little tolerance for stupidity.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 12, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> I get smited on the reg, people do it when you don't agree with them. Or when you mock them for saying something idiotic. If I have ever offended you, I apologize, I just have very little tolerance for stupidity.



i gave you an applaud for having a low tolerance for stupidity


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 12, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> i gave you an applaud for having a low tolerance for stupidity



I always give you an applaud just because you live in the land of the sun and keep a sense of humour when you lose the ashes


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 12, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > i gave you an applaud for having a low tolerance for stupidity
> ...



LOL thanks! did we lose the last ashes?  and land of the sun its a heat wave here its been high 30's low 40's the last few days and thats Celcius for all the confused emperial types out there


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 12, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



Cricket - a game to watch with a 400 + 1d4 in one hand and an ice cold in the other 

We are just getting into spring and its about 17 in the day and the sun is shining again 

MotoGP starts soon so there goes Sunday afternoon unless I go visit the circuits. You near Philip Island and the penguins?


----------



## pravkp (Mar 12, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



you must be happy to know you guys beat us hands down recently - as if it was like taking a stroll in the park 
The country i live in cricket is a religion


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 12, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > briansquibb said:
> ...



hehe yeah i want to see if i can get my 600 into the next internation test
on the opposite side of the continent


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 12, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Someone smites me all the time regardless of whether I comment or not



Haha... don't worry, I will applaud you enough times and keep you at least 50/50 

I "literally" Applaud for all the guys here who have been smited for stating their opinion!!


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 12, 2012)

5dmk.iii said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Someone smites me all the time regardless of whether I comment or not
> ...



Me too, me too!
;D


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 12, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Someone smites me all the time regardless of whether I comment or not
> ...


True... but I think there are 2 more categories, Canon zealots who will not hear a word against the corporation and I suspect some people who shape opinion and might even be on some Canon corporate "carrot" program... you never know. At the end of the day we all have canon gear so its not like anyone here hates Canon, its just that we want the best value from them of they want to charge us this much (and for that, I thank Nikon... without them we'd still have the 5D1's AF system).. 

Amazingly before posting this thread, I had 30 posts with 3/3 Karma... now I have 32/22 Karma! wow so much love out there... 

My conclusion for this social experiment is : Misery loves company :-X

and I will be looking out for you guys.... fighting crimes against you and balancing the books.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 12, 2012)

there you go another +1 :-*


----------



## tt (Mar 13, 2012)

Reminded of Bruce Almighty:



> "Fine! The gloves are off pal! C'mon, lemme see a little wrath! Smite me, O mighty smiter!


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 13, 2012)

pravkp said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > briansquibb said:
> ...



oh yeah the aussie team is really hitting their straps and coming together nicely there is some seriously good talent in the aussie side now and that last test series was wonderfull to watch especially since the ashes debacle as brian so kindly pointed out


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 13, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> oh yeah the aussie team is really hitting their straps and coming together nicely there is some seriously good talent in the aussie side now and that last test series was wonderfull to watch especially since the ashes debacle as brian so kindly pointed out



It is only the winning you remember, I had 30 years of failure to forget


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 13, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > oh yeah the aussie team is really hitting their straps and coming together nicely there is some seriously good talent in the aussie side now and that last test series was wonderfull to watch especially since the ashes debacle as brian so kindly pointed out
> ...



yeah but one of your supermodels took our best spinner and turned him into a handbag!
OK you win!


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 13, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



She was just an average English girl. We are going to send 15 stunners over just before the next ashes match to emasculate the Aus team  We will need every bit of help we can for our own handbags. Perhaps we can import some more players from South Africa


----------



## KeithR (Mar 13, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> Oh boy, not the 7D Gestapo! Unless you wanted to get smited into oblivion, don't you dare even _hinting_ that there _might_ be some advantages in IQ of a full-frame sensor over a crop.



Here's a hint: the problem's not with the opinion (they're like arseholes - everybody's got one), it's the pompous, condescending, "I-know-better-than-you", elitist, arrogant way it's usually presented.

Smite away...


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 13, 2012)

KeithR said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy, not the 7D Gestapo! Unless you wanted to get smited into oblivion, don't you dare even _hinting_ that there _might_ be some advantages in IQ of a full-frame sensor over a crop.
> ...



In the context this was, to me, just a jest. We have been poking fun at each other through this thread as we clearly dont take the applaud/smite too seriosly

Sorry if you didn't realise that


----------



## pravkp (Mar 14, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > briansquibb said:
> ...



haha +1

Can you drop 1 more en route to Aus?


----------



## well_dunno (Mar 14, 2012)

Wonder if it is possible to add how many applauds and smites a member has given under their karma? Exposure might decrease the will to smite and we get to see the big time smiters ;D


----------



## DBCdp (Mar 14, 2012)

Ardea said:


> HAVE NEVER UNDERSTOOD WHY ANYONE WOULD WNAT A 5D OVER A 7D. OF ANY KIND.



It's really simple Ardea, the full frames take better pictures. Clearer, sharper, better color rendition. Which is why I just sold my 7D and replaced it with an old used 1Ds MkII.

8 frames per second of soft images is simply 250MB of wasted space on a card. 4 frames per second of perfectly clear awesome images? Priceless! 

Been through 20D, 30D, 40D, loved the 5D and now shooting with 5D MkII and 1Ds MkII.


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 14, 2012)

Ardea said:


> HAVE NEVER UNDERSTOOD WHY ANYONE WOULD WNAT A 5D OVER A 7D. OF ANY KIND.



Please fight the urge to type in all caps.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 14, 2012)

well_dunno said:


> Wonder if it is possible to add how many applauds and smites a member has given under their karma? Exposure might decrease the will to smite and we get to see the big time smiters ;D



Its not possible.

Here is the entire instruction manual, all one paragraph of it.

Karma mode - This option is to select how the karma feature will be used in the forum: 
Disable Karma - disables the use of this feature 
Enable Karma Total - makes SMF show only the total of points received 
Enable Karma Positive/Negative - shows the positive points as well as the negative points for the user 
Set the minimum posts needed to modify karma: admins can set a minimum posts that a user must have before raising or lowering someone's karma 
Set wait time in hours: this is the time that an admin specifies, before a user can modify karma again 
Restrict administrators to wait time: this specifies whether or not the forum administrators are restricted by the time limit 
Karma label - here administrators can define the label that will be shown for the karma field in profile and posts (default karma 
Karma applaud label - the text that will appear in the link for increase the karma of a user (default [applaud]) 
Karma smite label - the text that will appear in the link for decrease the karma of a user (default [smite])


----------



## well_dunno (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you for the info! It seems I also got a smiter, keep getting a smite each day lately, even without posting anything


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 15, 2012)

KeithR said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy, not the 7D Gestapo! Unless you wanted to get smited into oblivion, don't you dare even _hinting_ that there _might_ be some advantages in IQ of a full-frame sensor over a crop.
> ...



Brian was right. I started with the 7D Gestapo thing as a light hearted joke. I'm a little sarcastic by nature and it's not easy to detect tone over the net. We (myself included) all have to learn not to take the internet too seriously.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 15, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> I started with the 7D Gestapo thing as a light hearted joke. I'm a little sarcastic by nature and it's not easy to detect tone over the net.



Please don't restrain yourself - knowing of the 7d gestapo and the ff kgb has made this forum more lovable to me, but maybe that's because of my bad Karma


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 15, 2012)

;D very true.


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 15, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> KeithR said:
> 
> 
> > V8Beast said:
> ...



I ran into a Medium Format MI-6 agent at the pub the other day. He was surprisingly polite and well-mannered.


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 15, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > briansquibb said:
> ...



While you two ladies go at it, I have another social observation that's troubled me for quite some time. Why is it that the Brits and Aussies, or Brits and South Africans for that matter, seem to have a closer kinship that with we Americans? Aren't we all products of Mother England ?


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 15, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> D_Rochat said:
> 
> 
> > KeithR said:
> ...



I had a good laugh at that one. Well done. ;D


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 15, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> While you two ladies go at it, I have another social observation that's troubled me for quite some time. Why is it that the Brits and Aussies, or Brits and South Africans for that matter, seem to have a closer kinship that with we Americans? Aren't we all products of Mother England ?



You took our tea - and we haven't forgiven you yet. One day you will come grovelling back and beg us to teach you cricket ;D ;D ;D


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 15, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > While you two ladies go at it, I have another social observation that's troubled me for quite some time. Why is it that the Brits and Aussies, or Brits and South Africans for that matter, seem to have a closer kinship that with we Americans? Aren't we all products of Mother England ?
> ...



Who needs cricket? Just send over Naomi Watts and Sienna Miller, and my fellow countrymen and I will be happy campers. We'll even ship Russell Brand back to the U.K. as part of the deal


----------



## thepancakeman (Mar 15, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> Ardea said:
> 
> 
> > HAVE NEVER UNDERSTOOD WHY ANYONE WOULD WNAT A 5D OVER A 7D. OF ANY KIND.
> ...



CAN'T.....RESIST...CAPSLOCK....IT'S MY PRECIOUS! ;D ;D


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 15, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > V8Beast said:
> ...



Oh please!!!! it took us a long time to get Katy Perry to like that ragamuffin Brand and ship him over to you ;D ;D ;D


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm sure if you guys put the Queen on your money, all will be forgiven. ;D


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 15, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> I'm sure if you guys put the Queen on your money, all will be forgiven. ;D



Americans would be more than up for this notion once Kate Middleton takes the thrown, but aren't there two old hags in line in front of her ;D?


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 15, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> D_Rochat said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure if you guys put the Queen on your money, all will be forgiven. ;D
> ...



No need to speak of my mother like that


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 16, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > D_Rochat said:
> ...



Please forgive my foul language. I wasn't aware that I was in the presence of royalty. I kindly ask that you take mercy upon me, for I am just a poor peasant :'(


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > V8Beast said:
> ...



Nah my mother is the flower seller that sells the flowers to the crowd to give to the Duchess of Cambridge ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's one of Will and Kate I took last summer on Parliament Hill in Ottawa on Canada Day - and yes we too have the Queen on our Money. Taken with my 40D and 70-200 F4 at F4. Heavly cropped.

I could have used one of the Briansquibb specials in the second shot I posted ;D

Kate Middleton is next in line to the throne after Camilla.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Here's one of Will and Kate I took last summer on Parliament Hill in Ottawa on Canada Day - and yes we too have the Queen on our Money. Taken with my 40D and 70-200 F4 at F4. Heavly cropped.
> 
> I could have used one of the Briansquibb specials in the second shot I posted ;D
> 
> Kate Middleton is next in line to the throne after Camilla.



Just a minor point - Prince William is second in line after his father, Prince Charles. Kate will become Queen but wont rule


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 16, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Here's one of Will and Kate I took last summer on Parliament Hill in Ottawa on Canada Day



Very cool. Thank goodness William has better taste in women than his dad 



> and yes we too have the Queen on our Money.



How did the Queen talk the Canadians into that one ? I demand Naomi Watts or Sienna Miller (preferably both) in exchange for this service, and nothing less!


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 16, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one of Will and Kate I took last summer on Parliament Hill in Ottawa on Canada Day - and yes we too have the Queen on our Money. Taken with my 40D and 70-200 F4 at F4. Heavly cropped.
> ...


Right - that is why Queen Elizabeth took the throne when her father George passed away as opposed to the Queen Mum ruling, right?

Brian, was that one of your white whales in the press gallery? LOL


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 16, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> How did the Queen talk the Canadians into that one ? I demand Naomi Watts or Sienna Miller (preferably both) in exchange for this service, and nothing less!


I don't think she needs to talk anyone into it, she is our Queen too as Canada is a member of the Commonwealth.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Just a minor point - Prince William is second in line after his father, Prince Charles. Kate will become Queen but wont rule
> ...



That is correct - our current Queen was first in line to the throne. 

I wish I was acredited  I have bluffed my way into press areas when carrying 2 large whites mounted on two tripods


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 16, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Here's one of Will and Kate I took last summer on Parliament Hill in Ottawa on Canada Day - and yes we too have the Queen on our Money. Taken with my 40D and 70-200 F4 at F4. Heavly cropped.
> 
> I could have used one of the Briansquibb specials in the second shot I posted ;D
> 
> Kate Middleton is next in line to the throne after Camilla.



someone needs to tell all those media guys that their cameras aren't up to scratch and they should be using D800's......


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 16, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one of Will and Kate I took last summer on Parliament Hill in Ottawa on Canada Day - and yes we too have the Queen on our Money. Taken with my 40D and 70-200 F4 at F4. Heavly cropped.
> ...



That was me with the 40D and kit lens getting highest IQ pictures from 100m


----------



## funkboy (Mar 16, 2012)

Agree that the smite button needs to be done away with... Positive karma is cool though.


----------

